# ...everyone should give Über a Christmas Gift...



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...as a gesture of a Good Will and help before IPO I will give Über as a Christmas Gift all my earnings from today till 02.01.2019...
...I would urge everyone else to help Über with a small gesture of a Small Donation (please,don't include Deposit from your Sperm Bank account) to help Über to be a Success in coming years...
...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to You All...


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

I have donated my time and resources to them already more than enough. So, nothing more. Lol


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

U8er said:


> I have donated my time and resources to them already more than enough. So, nothing more. Lol


...common, have a Heart, be generous to uber, it's easy,particularly if one takes a break from driving as I did...


----------

